
Show HN: Nudge – extension that switches addictive sites off by default - louisbarclay
https://nudgeware.io
======
quadrangle
Why the proprietary license?? You'll get way more trust and contributions if
you use an Open Source license! If you want to limit the ways others might
make proprietary derivatives, use AGPL

------
louisbarclay
Hey HN!

I've been working on Nudge as a side project for a while now but have never
launched it anywhere, hence the post. Nudge has 6 different interventions to
make the internet less addictive:

1\. Addictive sites are off by default, and you have to drag a slider to visit

2\. 'You've scrolled 20 screens down this page' 3\. Colorful rainbow grows in
the corner of the page the longer you spend there

4\. Hides ads that sites put in to keep you there longer e.g. YouTube Related
Videos, Twitter trending

5\. Unfollows all your friends, pages and groups on Facebook, effectively
deleting your News Feed

6\. Makes Facebook grey

Nudge has 2.75k users and a 4.8 star rating on Chrome Web Store. I'd love to
hear what you think. The code is visible here:
[https://github.com/lgwb89/nudge](https://github.com/lgwb89/nudge)

[https://nudgeware.io](https://nudgeware.io)

Cheers, Louis

------
jjgreen
I'd rethink the name, it shouts "Nudge theory", the rather unpleasant strand
in B. F. Skinner-style behavioural manipulation
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nudge_theory](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nudge_theory)

~~~
louisbarclay
Aha, that's an interesting thought. Nudge theory is exactly why I've named the
extension Nudge. It's a theory that was designed for good, by Thaler and
Sunstein - the idea being to alter default environments so that people find it
easier to make better decisions. Classic examples are auto-enrolling people in
pension plans, or placing a fly on a urinal so that men aim better. You're
right though in that more recently it's sometimes used to describe UX dark
patterns, B. F. Skinner-style.

